# VERY hard to watch - dog in Poland needs help



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Why do I watch these at work.......how on earth could somebody be so utterly heartless and cruel.

I hope they get the funding to help him.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow i hate the human race.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

o my thats terrible!!!! how could anyone do that to a dog????? thats way beyond cruelity!!!!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I hate people. I want to tear those who did that to him to pieces.
poor baby =(. Hope he gets the help he needs


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That is horrific. I was crying on the phone with my mom while watching this. She says someone needs to lock that a$$hole in a cage and set him on fire!! (my mom is all about an eye for an eye).

I really hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

That is horrible! I know people may think I am harsh, but if they didn't have any money up front to help him, they should have put him to sleep. He shouldn't have to walk around in such excruciating pain. I know this was in no way his fault but making him stay like that while waiting on funds is cruel too.


----------

